# How to fuse different songs



## Goleon (Jul 30, 2010)

Dear Digitians,
    i need a software to fuse some songs together as one and it has to be a free one. can you suggest any accurate ones. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 6x6 (Jul 30, 2010)

audacity - it is free (assuming you are talking about audio songs)

Audacity: Free Audio Editor and Recorder


----------



## Goleon (Jul 31, 2010)

Yes i am talking about audio


----------



## Goleon (Aug 1, 2010)

By fusing i mean trimming out parts of a song and stitching with a trimmed out part of another song


----------



## 6x6 (Aug 1, 2010)

audacity can do it.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Aug 1, 2010)

+1 to audacity !


----------



## Goleon (Aug 4, 2010)

Thank you,
 I downloaded it and learned somehow to use it
I manged to fuse it
Thank you


----------

